# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  il reato di falsa busta paga

## ale.rix

Salve, 
produrre una falsa busta paga è un reato solo amministrativo o anche penale come la falsificazione di atto pubblico? 
secondo me è penale perchè si truffano gli istituti assicurativi, ma la busta paga non è un atto pubblico. 
quali sono le disposizioni di legge sull'argomento?

----------


## swami

> Salve, 
> produrre una falsa busta paga è un reato solo amministrativo o anche penale come la falsificazione di atto pubblico? 
> secondo me è penale perchè si truffano gli istituti assicurativi, ma la busta paga non è un atto pubblico. 
> quali sono le disposizioni di legge sull'argomento?

  ma *produrre* a chi?  :EEK!:

----------


## f.p

> ... 
> produrre una falsa busta paga è un reato solo amministrativo o anche penale come la falsificazione di atto pubblico?

  Ciao, falsa in che senso? nella quantificazione dell'importo, nella falsa fruizione delle ferie, trattenute non versate?

----------


## kennedy08

Non mi risulta esistano reati amministrativi e penali.
Per tutti i reati esiste una sanzione penale.
Forse si vuole chiedere se la redazione di una falsa busta paga cioe' costruita ad hoc sia un reato. 
Secondo me si.

----------


## ale.rix

> Ciao, falsa in che senso? nella quantificazione dell'importo, nella falsa fruizione delle ferie, trattenute non versate?

  falsa nel senso che il cedolino non corrisponde al rapporto di lavoro, e che l'azienda è all'oscuro di tutto

----------


## f.p

> falsa nel senso che il cedolino non corrisponde al rapporto di lavoro, e che l'azienda è all'oscuro di tutto

  cioè ... è il consulente che fantasiosamente la elabora?  ma per errore o per dolo? 
e come fa l'azienda a non saperlo??   :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

Se uno si inventa una busta paga e se la attacca al muro, non credo che commetta alcun reato. Se, come penso, la si utilizza per un qualsiasi altro fine (es: ottenere un prestito), sicuramente si ravvisa la truffa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iam

Si tratta sicuramente di reato. 
Va poi analizzata la finalità per determinarne la pena. 
Nel caso di datore di lavoro che falsifica una busta paga (sovente capita che il lavoratore non viene pagato per l'intero importo determinato con l'applicazione dei minimi contrattuali) il rischio è addirittura (secondo la cassazione) di accusa per reato di estorsione. 
Se invece viene prodotta per ottenere finanziamenti, il rischio è di vedersi attribuite accuse per truffa, false dichiarazioni, produzione di atti fasulli ecc... ecc... 
Non mi soffermo invece sul consulente che elabora consapevolmente cedolini falsi, perchè mi auguro che basti il codice deontologico professionale a stoppare tali abusi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ........ :Big Grin:

----------


## ale.rix

> Si tratta sicuramente di reato. 
> Va poi analizzata la finalità per determinarne la pena. 
> Nel caso di datore di lavoro che falsifica una busta paga (sovente capita che il lavoratore non viene pagato per l'intero importo determinato con l'applicazione dei minimi contrattuali) il rischio è addirittura (secondo la cassazione) di accusa per reato di estorsione. 
> Se invece viene prodotta per ottenere finanziamenti, il rischio è di vedersi attribuite accuse per truffa, false dichiarazioni, produzione di atti fasulli ecc... ecc... 
> Non mi soffermo invece sul consulente che elabora consapevolmente cedolini falsi, perchè mi auguro che basti il codice deontologico professionale a stoppare tali abusi ........

  ah certo! 
la discussione era con uno studente di giurisprudenza. Secondo lui la falsificazione di busta paga è una falsificazione di atto pubblico, per me invece è solo truffa se viene usata per finanziamenti o comunque truffa verso gli enti.... 
avete per caso disposizioni di legge o giurisprudenza a riguardo? 
good night

----------


## Niccolò

> ah certo! 
> la discussione era con uno studente di giurisprudenza. Secondo lui la falsificazione di busta paga è una falsificazione di atto pubblico, per me invece è solo truffa se viene usata per finanziamenti o comunque truffa verso gli enti.... 
> avete per caso disposizioni di legge o giurisprudenza a riguardo? 
> good night

  Non mi sembra che una busta paga abbia le caratteristiche di un atto pubblico.

----------


## f.p

> falsa nel senso che il cedolino non corrisponde al rapporto di lavoro, *e che l'azienda &#232; all'oscuro di tutto*

   

> ah certo! 
> ... la falsificazione di busta paga &#232; una falsificazione di atto pubblico, per me invece &#232; solo truffa se viene usata per finanziamenti o comunque truffa verso gli enti....

  Ora, se l'azienda &#232; all'oscuro di tutto chi lo elaborerebbe sto cedolino? il dipendente per ottenere la cessione del 5&#176; da una finanziaria? 
direi che c'&#232; truffa, false dichiarazioni, falsificazione di documenti ufficiali ma non di atto pubblico! tuttavia, non &#232; che sia punibile solo la falsificazione di quelli pubblici!!
non ci vedrei la frode agli Istituti, perch&#232; se quella busta &#232; un falso che serve da "mostrare" ad una finanziaria, non ci arriva neanche agli enti, giusto?

----------


## ale.rix

> Ora, se l'azienda è all'oscuro di tutto chi lo elaborerebbe sto cedolino? il dipendente per ottenere la cessione del 5° da una finanziaria? 
> direi che c'è truffa, false dichiarazioni, falsificazione di documenti ufficiali ma non di atto pubblico! tuttavia, non è che sia punibile solo la falsificazione di quelli pubblici!!
> non ci vedrei la frode agli Istituti, perchè se quella busta è un falso che serve da "mostrare" ad una finanziaria, non ci arriva neanche agli enti, giusto?

  non arriva agli enti però se c'è il logo dell'inail e le autorizzazioni alla numerazione sequenziale....

----------


## f.p

> non arriva agli enti però se c'è il logo dell'inail e le autorizzazioni alla numerazione sequenziale....

  appunto, falsi! o comunque non effettivamente autorizzati! 
Il logo puoi facilmente scaricarlo e il num. di autorizzazione puoi copiarlo (e di sicuro chi ha quell'autorizzazione non avrebbe interesse a diffondere un documento non veritiero)! c'è un uso non autorizzato, semmai, ma non frode agli enti! 
Quale sarebbe la frode ai danni degli enti? 
in definitiva, e si ritorna da dove si era partiti, tutto dipende dall'uso che se ne fa!!!  
(avevate scommesso qualcosa?  :Big Grin: )

----------

